# G.skill Trident Z RGB Software



## Bikola (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello 
i have a G.skill Trindent Z rgb ddr4 2*8gb rams and a Asrock B450m-hdv motherboard 
can i use the software to control the rgb? cause ive read the software can damage the rams


----------



## xvi (Jan 18, 2019)

Since you'd be writing to the memory, I suppose it's possible for some software to write to incorrect locations that could brick your memory.

As long as you follow the instructions on G.Skill's website, you should be fine. You can alternatively try using the ASRock Polychrome Sync which lists the Trident Z RGB memory as a compatible device.
Make sure you only have one installed at a time though. You don't want both fighting for control.
https://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control
https://www.asrock.com/microsite/PolyChromeRGB/


----------



## Bikola (Jan 18, 2019)

xvi said:


> Since you'd be writing to the memory, I suppose it's possible for some software to write to incorrect locations that could brick your memory.
> 
> As long as you follow the instructions on G.Skill's website, you should be fine. You can alternatively try using the ASRock Polychrome Sync which lists the Trident Z RGB memory as a compatible device.
> Make sure you only have one installed at a time though. You don't want both fighting for control.
> ...


the trident z rgb control software works fine but when i restart my pc the lighting goes back to default thats mean i need to reconfigure it every time i shutdown my pc any help ?


----------

